# Jackie Chan the New Miyagi



## MA-Caver (Jan 14, 2009)

Well it's on, seems that Jackie Chan has the job of filling in Morita's shoes as the sage mentor of the new Karate Kid. 
Whether or not this is a good or bad thing still remains to be seen. A good actor can be dragged down by a poor script or even a scene by scene remake. 
Dunno if they're going to make Chan Japanese/Okinawan or keep to his own roots and remains Chinese and teaches Karate? 
Still, it's not on my "must-see" list yet. Want to know more. 



> *New Karate Kid Getting a Kick Out of Jackie Chan?*
> 
> Natalie Finn        Natalie Finn               Tue Jan 13, 9:47 pm ET
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/eonline/20090114/en_top_eo/78966Los Angeles (E! Online)   We know Jackie Chan has the martial arts moves of a master...but how is he at trimming bonsai?
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2009)

Eh, I can't see it.


----------



## Steve (Jan 14, 2009)

Is that the one with Will Smith's kid in it?


----------



## seasoned (Jan 14, 2009)

You never know.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a feeling this one will be quite different than the original.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Is that the one with Will Smith's kid in it?



That was the plan.


----------



## Steve (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeesh... sceptical doesn't even begin to describe my feelings.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Why can't they just leave it alone??


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 14, 2009)

Well at least he is not keeping it ALL IN THE FAMILY

Jackie chan's porn movie


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_in_the_Family_(film)


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 14, 2009)

Somehow the darth vader "Noooooo" just doesn't cut it this time.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 14, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Well it's on, seems that Jackie Chan has the job of filling in Morita's shoes as the sage mentor of the new Karate Kid.
> Whether or not this is a good or bad thing still remains to be seen. A good actor can be dragged down by a poor script or even a scene by scene remake.
> Dunno if they're going to make Chan Japanese/Okinawan or keep to his own roots and remains Chinese and teaches Karate?
> Still, it's not on my "must-see" list yet. Want to know more.


 
Lets see

Jackie Chan is Southern Chinese and part of this thing is suppose to take place in Beijing..whichis North.... I'm guessing they stick with the Okinawan master


----------



## Aefibird (Jan 14, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Somehow the darth vader "Noooooo" just doesn't cut it this time.




Indeed.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 14, 2009)

This is truly awful.

The Karate Kid franchise (for me) died after Part II. Part II, like Rocky II, was more of a remake than a sequal, and it worked quite well. Part III was absurd. The Next Karate Kid (with Hilary Swank) left me absolutely cold. Essentially, to borrow from "Happy Days," they "jumped the shark."

I think the first movie was an unexpected hit. It was fun because Macchio and Morita were not known as big-time leading men in Hollywood. Morita played a lot of supporting roles but had tremendous acting instincts. He knew how to make Miyagi a fun character without playing a caricature. Morita probably did more than Bruce Lee or Jackie Chan might ever have dreamed to break the mold of Asians in Hollywood.

Macchio just had to be Macchio. Whatever his acting skills, Ralph was picture perfect as an awkward teenager who can't fit in. He wasn't the least bit charismatic, which made him a character that people can relate to.

All of this seems to be driven by creating a platform for Jaden Smith. The whole exercise just feels insincere. I'll wait for the DVD.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 14, 2009)

Either do film-making "yes" or do film-making "no".  Do film-making "maybe-be so" and ... squish like grape!


----------



## Drac (Jan 14, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Well it's on, seems that Jackie Chan has the job of filling in Morita's shoes as the sage mentor of the new Karate Kid.
> Whether or not this is a good or bad thing still remains to be seen. A good actor can be dragged down by a poor script or even a scene by scene remake.
> Dunno if they're going to make Chan Japanese/Okinawan or keep to his own roots and remains Chinese and teaches Karate?
> Still, it's not on my "must-see" list yet. Want to know more.


 
:barf::barf:


----------



## GBlues (Jan 14, 2009)

On the positive side, maybe it will be good. Maybe it'll bring alot of the philosophies and morals of the first to the big screen, so that a whole new generation can learn about the other side of the martial arts. When I was a kid, that was what I enjoyed was the "musings" and "teachings" of 'Mr. Miyagi'. I could have cared less about Daniel really. That's my take, it might be a very good remake if done right.:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, thinking positively is always good...but I have concerns!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 14, 2009)

GBlues said:


> On the positive side, maybe it will be good. Maybe it'll bring alot of the philosophies and morals of the first to the big screen, so that a whole new generation can learn about the other side of the martial arts. When I was a kid, that was what I enjoyed was the "musings" and "teachings" of 'Mr. Miyagi'. I could have cared less about Daniel really. That's my take, it might be a very good remake if done right.:asian:


Read my post on this thread http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60128&highlight=karate+kid+movie... it has some of the dialogue from the original movie... hopefully they'll give this the same respectful treatment as the original.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 14, 2009)

WTF!!!! Good lord, this is disgusting. I'm so sick of the remakes now a days. This is a bad idea, at least with these actors. The first one, like it or not, good or bad, is now a cult classic, it can't be replaced.


----------



## GBlues (Jan 14, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Read my post on this thread http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60128&highlight=karate+kid+movie... it has some of the dialogue from the original movie... hopefully they'll give this the same respectful treatment as the original.


 
Hopefully. Tried to get my niece to watch the originals. She said, " Those are old, I don't want to watch that movie." Eh, no accounting for taste. Maybe a new one she'll watch.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2009)

New actors could draw in new fans...if they give it a sufficiently different name ("Kung Fu Kid"?), I can accept it!


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe we'll be lucky.  They'll take what is a classic story line (coming of age with the help of a mentor), whether it's boxing, martial arts, football, or something else, and do another good job of it.  Will Smith has the acting chops and pull with the studios to do it.  The question is whether he simply wants a vehicle for Jaden -- or wants to establish a solid name for Jaden.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 15, 2009)

It's a cruel( It's a cruel) Cruel Summer.....


----------



## DavidCC (Jan 15, 2009)

So who is the perfect pick to play the Cobra Kai Sensei?

Martin Kove is still making moveis, still a bad-***






or how about Luis Guzman




or this guy


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 15, 2009)

I cant get this scene out of my head

Will Smiths son: Yes senseierr aaaaa I mean Sifuor is it Sensei

Jackie Chan: Forget that I shall teach you Gongfu NO.. I MEAN Wushu erraaa Quanfa. No..not quanfa.. I mean Karate.

And where does this all take place????

*BEIJING!!!*


----------



## jarrod (Jan 15, 2009)

i nominate jeff speakman as the cobra kai sensei.

on a side note, toshiro mifune was originally offered the part of mr. miyagi but turned it down because he was already contracted to do another movie (which bombed).  think how terrifying mr. miyagi could have been.

jf


----------



## Kwanjang (Jan 15, 2009)

I will watch it....when it comes out on DVD! Yeah....DVD


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 15, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i nominate jeff speakman as the cobra kai sensei.
> 
> on a side note, toshiro mifune was originally offered the part of mr. miyagi but turned it down because he was already contracted to do another movie (which bombed).  think how terrifying mr. miyagi could have been.
> 
> jf


Mifune would've been a terrific Mr Miyagi that's for sure but Morita nailed it just as good.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jan 15, 2009)

While I like Jackie Chan I guess I'd have preferred something a little more ... I don't know, really. I'm thinking maybe they could've gotten Fumio Demura (who was Pat Morita's double in the first movie) and have him do Mr. Miyagi. That would've been an interesting casting choice, IMO.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 15, 2009)

DavidCC said:


> So who is the perfect pick to play the Cobra Kai Sensei?
> 
> Martin Kove is still making moveis, still a bad-***
> 
> ...


 

"On the street , if a man faces you he is the enemy. And the enemy deserves NO MERCY".

Interesting that 25 years ago they tried to make that belief sound "evil". Quite the contrast from the contemporary MA scene nowadays( FWIW I have but very little issue  with the sentiments in that line, just a reflection on how times have changed).


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 15, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> "On the street , if a man faces you he is the enemy. And the enemy deserves NO MERCY".
> 
> Interesting that 25 years ago they tried to make that belief sound "evil". Quite the contrast from the contemporary MA scene nowadays( FWIW I have but very little issue with the sentiments in that line, just a reflection on how times have changed).


 
It can be evil, if, like the kids in the movie, you apply what should be a self-defense philosophy to a schoolyard fight (particularly one that you have instigated).  The sensei should have been teaching his students the difference.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2009)

What's interesting about this is that my son and I actually watched this about a month ago.  My son loved it.  

In watching it again, I thought it was pretty cool that they emphasized at the end that it was the teacher responsible for the actions of the students.  At the end of the movie, all of the kids without exception (as I recall) felt remorseful for their actions and many questioned what they were being told to do but were intimidated.

I think that schools are very much a product of the school owner.  The students that stick tend to be ones that reflect the attitudes and beliefs of the instructor.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 16, 2009)

I liked the first 3.  Yeah, I liked the 3rd one too.  Afterall Weintraub was a huge Rocky fan and the Daniel character had to go full circle.  I am a bit unsure as to Chan and Smith doing the roles. 

Part of what made movies like "Star Wars", "Rocky", "Highlander", "Mad Max", and "Karate Kid" so cool was they were more or less lead by a bunch of unknowns.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2009)

I really liked the second one.


----------



## arnisador (May 6, 2009)

*Karate Kid Remake Plot Details Revealed*



> The films plot is broadly the same as the original 1984 film, but with many little differences. The Daniel Larusso character, played by Jaden Smith, has been renamed Dre (I kid you not) and is a skateboarding video game buff. With the fear of layoffs looming over her U.S. job, Dres single mother accepts an offer to transfer to the China office. Of course, unable to speak Chinese, Dre finds it hard to settle in, and gets beat up by the local bully.
> 
> The Mr. Myiagi character has been renamed Mr. Han, played by Jackie Chan, spots a black-eyed Dre practicing martial-arts kicks as part of a Wii-style video game and agrees to teach him both martial arts and Chinese. The John Kreese character has been renamed Li Quan Ha, and is now the owner of the Fighting dragon school of Kung-Fu.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2009)

arnisador said:


> *Karate Kid Remake Plot Details Revealed*


 
:jaw-dropping:  :hb:


----------



## arnisador (May 6, 2009)

Full agreement, dude.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2009)

I just thougth of this Mr Han aka Kien Shih 

And I like this bit about this upcoming debacle

And it appears they are calling it the...[shudder].... the Kung Fu Kid.... oh this is going to suck


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 6, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> And it appears they are calling it the...[shudder].... the Kung Fu Kid.... oh this is going to suck



We're long past 'suck,' and well into some other netherworld.

I predict this film will make us look fondly upon The Exorcist II.


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 6, 2009)

Great, another sucky remake. Thanks Hollywood for ruining part of my childhood.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2009)

hongkongfooey said:


> Great, another sucky remake. Thanks Hollywood for ruining part of my childhood.


 
Well they told you they were going to do it


----------



## matt.m (May 6, 2009)

Oh geez,

Bring back the Toxic Avenger instead please.  Oh god, this movies is going to be major suckage.


----------



## CoryKS (May 7, 2009)

matt.m said:


> Oh geez,
> 
> Bring back the Toxic Avenger instead please. Oh god, this movies is going to be major suckage.


 
heh.  I just watched that the other night for the first time in about 20 years.  There's a movie that's begging for a remake!


----------



## RRepster (May 7, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> Why can't they just leave it alone??



because it is easier for Hollyweird to do remakes than to *gasp* pay for an original script.


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sadly Will Smith has a lot of pull in the industry and all this is Hollywood politics. Daddy is hooking up Jr, to get him set off on a long movie career *sigh* .  I personally love the movies that have relatively unknown actors/actresses but end up being awesome films. Sadly Hollywood has been mainstream for far too long now.  I guess if we want to watch good movies from now on, its off to the Independant film section at Blockbuster.



P.S.  Forgot to add, sounds like Uber suckage !


----------

